# music while shroomin



## shroomerboomer6969 (Feb 17, 2013)

well we like to put on the old mp3 player and listen to some tunes while looking, anyone else do this? we keep it a good balance of ccr, elvis, and dirt nasty, whats anyone else's flavor?


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

I never listen to music while hunting. I want to be aware of my surroundings. I hunt in areas with bears, bob cats, wild dogs, snakes,elk, mountain lions,turkeys, and two legged vermits,LOL.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Once past the no trespassing sings its stealth mode all the way.LOL


----------



## old henry (Jan 28, 2013)

Im with you Pedro face paint and ghillie suits all the way. Old Henry


----------



## denise (Oct 25, 2012)

Haha ghillie suits, my favorite. I like to throw one on and walk down the road at night while cars pass. Then go into to the quick stop next morning and listen to everyone talk of a swamp monster or baby big foot. LOL Never thought of wearing one while hunting shrooms tho.


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

Nice, lol.


----------



## denise (Oct 25, 2012)

But really my habbit I got when I'm out in the woods is leaving my walking stick behind. There are times I have got all the way out of the woods and realize I don't have it and having to go back for it. So now I either bring one that I'm not worried about losing or pick up a nice stick while entering the woods. I still have my 1st ever walking stick my mom gave me when I was young 8 or so and I can't even imagine how many times I've had to go back for it.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Old legend has it you pick up a stick on the way in and leave it at the trail head to insure a good harvest next trip! Who knows?


----------



## pomoxis64 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey, it's a traditional thing. One, although I'm not gonna do. I picked up a lodge pole pine stick about 35 years ago at the trail head on my first "out west" hiking trip. (Glacier). Me and that ole stick have been a couple of thousand miles of trail and flown back and forth across this country half a dozen times
and I'm not gonna leave her at any take out. My wife maybe, but not my stick.


----------



## old henry (Jan 28, 2013)

Morels.Com is gonna get me fired. i cant get squat done


----------



## boone (Dec 6, 2012)

I like to make sure Im all camoed out when I hunt also,thats the only way to hunt Shrooms.When not hunting I buy Morels so if there is any one who would like to sell some shrooms(Morels) Im intrested in buying as many as you want to sell.Please call me at #1-816-261-9512 or e-mail me at [email protected],thank you and God Bless.


----------



## old henry (Jan 28, 2013)

I just convienced my wife(of 18 yrs) that we may need to purchase some Morel decoys. Does anyone think that was wrong


----------



## shroomerboomer6969 (Feb 17, 2013)

i don't know about being camoed out when going hunting, i prefer the cut off jean shorts, iron madden t shirt and the dozen of buschs to keep me company, o and my emptied out orange sack


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Decoys are a must in my book.And only a dozen busch I wouldnt be out hunting more than 30 minutes then Id have to make a beer run.I roll a keg around with me.Of course I camo it also.


----------



## shroom hunting hippy (Mar 4, 2013)

I like to listen to music on the way to the hunting grounds. Incubus, queens of the stone age, ccr, mostly rock. Once in the woods I just enjoy the sounds of nature. I have gone into forbidden territory and wished for a gillie suit a few times! 8-O 

Im a fan of the Yuengling and a stick found on the way. I also prefer to wear long pants and boots.....i have had a few too many times where I found ticks crawling up my pant leg!


----------



## nixtr (Feb 11, 2013)

I prefer the outdoor soundtrack, a few bottles of H2O and a lefty to improve my vision and hearing. If you listen close enough, you can hear them grow. That is of course if you are not rattling around empty beer cans....oh wait thats how you mark your spots right?!?! ANT--if you bring a bottle of the good stuff you won't get so tired muling around that beer keg and can stay out even longer.


----------



## shroom hunting hippy (Mar 4, 2013)

Never leave trash behind, at least I dont. I really hate litter. Back when I still smoked, I would put my butts in a pocket. Lol


----------



## ninja jim (Jan 23, 2013)

Shroom like a Ninja - It's all about the stealth. 


[/url]


[url=https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/574901_254813414653381_2013976754_n.jpg]Ninja Shroomer -Blog, Pics &amp; Vids of Shrooming Exploits[/url]


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Come on BigE I know your love Megadeath thats how we find youre spots in the woods.Folow the gitfiddle.


----------

